# Friendly RP?



## Pteri (Mar 15, 2016)

Anyone just wanna do an rp where our fursonas are just friends. I don't really care what the setup/setting is (that's my way of saying I suck at coming up with starters)


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 19, 2016)

Lol sounds cute, someday you could be like the the girl who follows around my much older persona and get him into trouble somehow. Like I should be responsible for you for some reason but in the end I can never help but let you off the hook easy xD

Love those anime tropes


----------



## Pteri (Mar 19, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> Lol sounds cute, someday you could be like the the girl who follows around my much older persona and get him into trouble somehow. Like I should be responsible for you for some reason but in the end I can never help but let you off the hook easy xD
> 
> Love those anime tropes



That sounds adorable xD I love those kinds of tropes too


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 19, 2016)

Natalie D. said:


> That sounds adorable xD I love those kinds of tropes too


Its be perfect if we got a good group going XD Could be like your body guard or something that you annoy with innocent shinanigans


----------



## NikittiCat (Mar 19, 2016)

Aye, I love RP. And I'd like to break in my new fursona with a little of it. Hit me up and we can come up with something!


----------



## Pteri (Mar 19, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> Its be perfect if we got a good group going XD Could be like your body guard or something that you annoy with innocent shinanigans


That's my life basically anyway xD


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 19, 2016)

Yea, should be nice :3 Relaxing and just some anime like Hijinx  XD would we do the RP here or what?


----------



## Pteri (Mar 19, 2016)

We can do it in a chat if you want


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 19, 2016)

ALright, we can start a Conversation, or PM if you will, And we can invite anyone interested in joining this lil fun rp thing x3 Like Nikitticat


----------



## Pteri (Mar 19, 2016)

I already sent him a pm but we still could if you want :3


----------



## Olan (Mar 20, 2016)

you can pm me if you want, I'm always down to do a little rp I guess


----------



## Pteri (Mar 20, 2016)

I can invite you to the chat we're doing 


Olan said:


> you can pm me if you want, I'm always down to do a little rp I guess


----------



## Olan (Mar 20, 2016)

Natalie D. said:


> I can invite you to the chat we're doing


I've never tried a multi-entity rp, could be fun, add me if you'd like!


----------



## Pteri (Mar 20, 2016)

Alright! It should be fun


----------



## Jazz Panther (Mar 24, 2016)

Sure, I like to RP. I don't get to do it as often as I used to. Just start a conversation with me.


----------



## Brogan (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm new so this seems like a great way to break into the community


----------



## TR Grimm (Mar 29, 2016)

If you guys are still looking for more people I'm always interested in new ros and making new friends.


----------



## Brogan (Mar 29, 2016)

TR Grimm said:


> If you guys are still looking for more people I'm always interested in new ros and making new friends.


Same here ^_^


----------



## FlynnFox (Apr 1, 2016)

I would love to participate too if you have room for me!


----------



## Brogan (Apr 1, 2016)

I don't know what people on here use to rp but I have Skype and kik y'all can just send me a message and I'll give them to ya


----------



## Pteri (Apr 1, 2016)

Sorry guys, this has been closed for a while


----------



## piphiu (Apr 19, 2016)

Thats fine


----------

